# SSH Tunnel mit Portweiterleitung [solved]

## lommy

Hallo Gentoo-Community,

ich hab ein kleines Problem, für das ich seit länger Zeit eine Lösung suche, aber leider noch keine konkrete Lösung gefunden habe: Ich bin mit meinem System hinter einer Firewall, die keine eingehende, sondern nur ausgehende, Verbindungen erlaubt, und bin leider kein Administrator, so dass ich mir einen Port freigeben und auf meine IP weiterleiten könnte. Dennoch würde ich gerne einen Port von außen auf mein System verfügbar machen. Da ich im Internet einen Gentoo-Server hab, auf dem ich root bin, hatte ich folgende Idee: Ich baue von innerhalb meines Netzwerks eine SSH-Verbindung zu dem Server auf und lasse alles was an Port, sagen wir 14567, ankommt an mich durch den Tunnel weiterleiten. Sollte auch mit der Firewall gehen, da ich ja die Verbindung aufgebaut habe und der Tunnel von mir ausgeht. Außerdem würde ich natürlich das gleich auch in die andere Richtung haben. Alles was ich an Port 14567 sende, soll an den Server gesendet werden und von dort aus weiter.

Ich hab es mit Hilfe von Tutorials hinbekommen, dass alle Daten, die auf meinem System an 14567 gesendet werden, durch den Tunnel an den Server übertragen werden. Aber ich finde keine Möglichkeit den Tunnel auch in die andere Richtung zu öffnen. Leider habe ich auf diesem Gebiet noch keine große Erfahrung. Also, könnt ihr mir da helfen? Danke schonmal im Vorraus!

mfg lommyLast edited by lommy on Wed Jun 28, 2006 10:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TheSmallOne

Hm, hilft nicht die manpage weiter?

Mein SSH kennt diesbezüglich 3 Optionen: eine, die es anweist einen lokalen Port nach remote zu forwarden, einen für das gleiche in die andere Richtung, und dann gibt es noch eine dritte Option, die das ganze auch für fremde Rechner erlaubt... denn in der Standardeinstellung funktioniert das Tunneling aus Sicherheitsgründen nämlich immer nur vom lokalen Rechner aus.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Aus deinem Netz machst du Folgendes

```

ssh -R 14567:localhost:22 user@gentooserver

```

Jetzt sollte der ssh-Server von deinem Client im Firmennetzwerk auf dem gentooserver auf Port 14567 erreichbar sein.

----------

## lommy

Hey!

Danke, genau das funktioniert!

Hab gerade in der Manual von ssh nochmal nachgelesen, dass es 2 Parameter zum Öffnen von ssh-Tunneln gibt:

-L localport:localhost:remoteport - Öffnet einen Tunnel von local nach remote.

-R remoteport:localhost:localport - Öffnet einen Tunnel von remote nach lokal.

Danke für eure Tipps!

mfg lommy

----------

